# Iver truss frame.



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 13, 2014)

This is at a swap that ends today. Anybody know the year from the serial? 446720. Thanks.




Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 13, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> This is at a swap that ends today. Anybody know the year from the serial? 446720. Thanks
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk




 circa 1928 ......


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks man. Now I will see how cheap I can get it. The asking price is 650.00

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 13, 2014)

Got it! It's now home in my shop and time to start digging in.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, the chainring was throwing me off. So I started looking through all the threads and it seem that this might be a Lovell Diamond setup. Any input would be great. looked more and I am thinking it is not a Lovell. The headbadge screw holes do not work. Plus the chainring appears to be ladies.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 13, 2014)

Just double checked SN on mine.  It's 446184.  Cool!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 13, 2014)

That is cool! Very close serials.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 13, 2014)

There were slightly different versions of the "V" badge. I'm not fully versed on those, but I thought the only difference was in the word placement and plating.  Maybe the hole locations too?
Not sure which flavor of badge the 1928s had.  
Brian, Scott or Pete may chime in.....


----------



## Handyman (Apr 14, 2014)

*Lovell Diamond Chainring*

Looks like it could be a Lovell chainring.  I have an Iver Johnson Juniorcycle with what appears to be the same chainring.  I was told it was an Iver Johnson supplied part. 
 Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> There were slightly different versions of the "V" badge. I'm not fully versed on those, but I thought the only difference was in the word placement and plating.  Maybe the hole locations too?
> Not sure which flavor of badge the 1928s had.
> Brian, Scott or Pete may chime in.....




  '28 badge should have "Reg. U.S. Pat " on the bottom of the badge. Running theory is C. 1921 they added the patent  .  Hole placement the same for V badges . 

   That is neat how close the serial numbers are . Chainring is typically found on Lovell Diamond branded bikes . My guess would be that is was changed out at some point or not.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Got it! It's now home in my shop and time to start digging in.
> View attachment 146686









www.1018kustoms.com/iver-johnson-restoration.html


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! Looks like there is more stuff wrong. First the chainring is a 24 tooth and I believe it should be 26. Second the crank arm on the drive side is 6.5 inches and the non drive side is 7 inches. Looks like someone has been changing stuff around. I think I found my paint scheme though. My fork is even plated.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Another interesting thing about the bike is that the head tube angle is stamped in the head tube. 113deg.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Another interesting thing about the bike is that the head tube angle is stamped in the head tube. 113deg.




Do you have a picture ?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Do you have a picture ?




I'll try, it's kinda small.

Got it! It is stamped upside down and gets covered by the headbadge. I also confirmed that the headtube is at 113deg.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Another interesting thing about the bike is that the head tube angle is stamped in the head tube. 113deg.




Hmmm going to check mine now...BRB....


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't see it on mine. Will gave to check again under better lighting conditions & with my glasses on.  I'm getting old


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Can't see it on mine. Will gave to check again under better lighting conditions & with my glasses on.  I'm getting old




I know what you mean !

Be nice to have  new parts available for antique humans...


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

Under the head badge! Yes, I'm not old after all.  Now if I could only remember where I put the screwdriver to remove the badge....?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Under the head badge! Yes, I'm not old after all.  Now if I could only remember where I put the screwdriver to remove the badge....?




Here's my badge...



I'll take your word about the stamping under the badge....

I was lucky that my IJ was complete with original parts.

Even down to the Torrington stamped pedals.

also..the handlebar,stem,seatpost are stamped ..._"Iver Johnson"_

This is kinda rare for a bike being almost a century old & still have all the
original parts.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's mine for comparison with rustspokes66's


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Here's mine for comparison with rustspokes66's




That's a keeper !

Based on the way the truss frame is connected to the main tube...this would be
classified as either the "Racer" or "Semi-Racer". Depending on the size of the chainring.

The truss frame on mine is not connected directly to the top tube but has a
metal tab:



I believe this would be the "Roadster"...but right now not 100 % sure.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks like a nice bike 2jakes, I love the Torrington pedals. Bike looks great theyankeedoodler, just looks like they used really nice motobike bar and stem as compared to the ones on the green bike in the add. theyankeedoodler, not to get to personal but how long are your cranks?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

Ha ha!  
7" crank arms


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice. At least one of my crank arms is correct.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine has Persons pedals on it.  The Persons saddle is in nice shape except for stitching along the back


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


>




Amazing as to the detail & material that went into making these back then.

Today it would be cheap imitation leather with the name sprayed on ...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2014)

Found pictures of another with same frame and fork. Black with gold pins. Also theyankeedoodler have you checked to see if your fork was originally plated? Also in a previously posted add with the green Iver Truss I noticed the drop stand clip looked wrong. Now after looking at the pictures of this black Iver it looks to be correct.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 18, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> ...Also theyankeedoodler have you checked to see if your fork was originally plated?




I've started the dismembering last night.  Still need to pull the wheels, fenders and crank set off.  After that I'll be attempting to strip the home paint job down to original paint.
To answer the question -from numerous chipped off areas it does appear to be all plated, as the 1928 IJ catalog shows for the Model 88.

I'm guessing both of our trusses are the Mod 88 "Superior Truss Bridge Roadster".  The 28/29 catalog shows the fork as plated for the 88.

Although the Model 88 is “superior” the duty variations of the model 88 @ 88S (Service) , 88X (Delivery, also @ 26” wheels) and 88Z (Messenger) have ‘extra wide front and rear forks’
View attachment 147343   My 88 has the same width fork as the other Ivers I have.

The 28/29 catalog seems to not have the duty versions w/ plated forks.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 18, 2014)

If the paint isn't saveable do the green striped!!!!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 18, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> If the paint isn't saveable do the green striped!!!!




Yes, that's the leading contender so far.  See what tomorrow brings. Rags & elbow grease are ready.....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2014)

We'll have to compare notes on the color choice, I was diggin the green with black pins as well. It looks like at the least I will need a new chainring and I can live with the 6-1/2" cranks until some 7 inch cranks show up.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 18, 2014)

the Iver pin striping is the same outline as the fully painted darts.  Yes?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like no darts and full box pinstripes.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 18, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Looks like no darts and full box pinstripes.




I think I've seen a few, pics on line, of just having the darts outlined.  I could be mistaken though….will have to try to find'm again…


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2014)

I was looking at the Iver that is black with gold pins and the add with the green with black pins. I have yet to see darts on this frame design. Darts would look good.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 19, 2014)

Before:





After: 




Front hub:


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 19, 2014)

Also took some of the paint off the frame. Original paint most likely, not much there.  Need to get some more Goof Off Pro....


----------

